# The real Scott Harmon



## scottmh59 (Jul 13, 2009)

Greetings, To all on this forum,masons and non masons alike.

My name is Scott Harmon,and it has come to my attention that some comments were made here that were not called for at all. I'm writing this to defend my name and set the record straight. Someone who had access to my computer and email made a very poor choice to make light of the forum and its integrity. I have identified the individual and can give my positive assurance that such actions will never happen again.

Masonry is something that i take very seriously and i have nothing but respect for all masons and their opinions,no matter how great mine and theirs may differ.i would never do anything to dishonor this great fraternity and its members.

Once again sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused,and keep up the good work you all are doing here.

Fraternally yours,

Scott Harmon


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 13, 2009)

Will the real Scott Harmon please stand up? lol

Well said, Brother.


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome back


----------



## rhitland (Jul 13, 2009)

hated that this happened to you Brother Scott, glad to have you on here so Brothers abroad can get to know you like Tom and I do so get to posting!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard Brother Scott!


----------



## owls84 (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome Scott. You have a lot of catching up to do so get to it.


----------



## RJS (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome Brother Scott!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 13, 2009)

Just remember- DON'T pi$$ off Blake!  ;-)


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums !


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 14, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Just remember- DON'T pi$$ off Blake!  ;-)



way ahead of you...me and blake had a conversaion about just that last night..lol


----------



## susan (Jul 17, 2009)

Brother Scott you seem to have a great many friends they all show great character so hear hear to you all!


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you susan,,yes these are great men and i feel privledged to be here with them.
welcome to the site


----------



## susan (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you and you are welcome.   Most of the Masons I know are loving, caring, wonderful, loyal, great men.  Dont get me wrong they are still men and not perfect,but they try to better themselves.  That makes them great.   This  makes it hard for someone like me.  See I am a divorced mom of three.  My time surrounded by tese is amazing... but it makes it hard to have a relationship with a non masonic person because they are not like that or jealous of the time spent at the lodge.   To bad all Masons are married.  That would be great ... I admire your wives for being able to support you in your endevors.


----------

